# how too



## 1HighGTI (Apr 15, 2007)

Well i do my own oil changes on my 07 vw passat and i cant get how too reset the service stuff for my oil changes anyone know how....


----------



## gunnr0991 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: how too (1HighGTI)*

Guessing it should be the same for most of the models, here is the procedure for the '08 Jetta, Rabbit, and some other models...
First wrench flashes, then miles until service due, then days until service due flash.
Have never seen the days till service due flash, as I've only put 32k on mine in 16 months...
Owners manual, booklet 3.1 page 13 F.Y.I.
Reset procedure is on page 14, I shouldn't tell you, see if you'll actually break out the owner's manual....
But anyways, here it is...
With ign. off press and hold the trip odometer reset button (0.0)
Switch Ign on
Release (0.0) button and within 20 seconds press the (MIN) clock reset button
Click heels together three times and repeat "there's no place like home" three times...
Service interval function is now reset 
Owner's Manual should tell you for sure though.


----------

